
Show HN: HN Frontpage Minus Techmeme - raimonds
http://lessmeme.com/less.html
======
lmm
Is there anything around that lets me "ban" domains that I've chosen? I know I
personally won't get anything positive out of a link from dcurt.is or
42floors, and I don't like rediscussing links from another discussion site
(i.e. stack overflow), so it would be nice to be able to construct my own set
of filters.

~~~
manojlds
StackOverflow is _not_ a discussion site. It's a QnA site, and people who have
had their question / answer removed or downvoted would vouch for that,

~~~
hnriot
You think QnA isn't a discussion? Of course it's a discussion site.

~~~
sofal
_At Stack Exchange, one of the tricky things we learned about Q &A is that if
your goal is to have an excellent signal to noise ratio, you must suppress
discussion. Stack Exchange only supports the absolute minimum amount of
discussion necessary to produce great questions and great answers. That's why
answers get constantly re-ordered by votes, that's why comments have limited
formatting and length and only a few display, and so forth. Almost every
design decision we made was informed by our desire to push discussion down, to
inhibit it in every way we could. Spare us the long-winded diatribe, just
answer the damn question already._ \- Jeff Atwood

------
latitude
Wow, this is such a simple and elegant idea.

Might've been a bit more practical to build it as a story-hiding extension
rather than a separate site. And I just happen to have such extension and...
oh, look... it's under the BSD license... hint hint :)

[0] <http://swapped.cc/iip>

[1] [https://github.com/apankrat/internet-improvement-
project/tre...](https://github.com/apankrat/internet-improvement-
project/tree/master/hn)

~~~
raimonds
Great work! Clever and useful.

------
volaski
I would like to see "HN Frontpage Minus YC company announcements"

------
aiurtourist
Fascinating. Given that HN has so much content nowadays, aggregators/filters
like this are proving useful. (I found this link through
<http://www.skimhn.com/>)

~~~
gala8y
Thanks for pointer to <http://www.skimhn.com/>. It feels like gasp of fresh
air. Sifting through list of highly diverse material, which Hacker News is, is
a real cognitive load (citation need, I know). Now, this is elegant.

~~~
mturmon
Also, the link you cite can help to direct attention to a broader range of HN
articles than the top-page can.

------
Permit
This looks great. Honestly, a lot of the stuff on the front page of HN is
there simply because of the domain name associated with it. It's nice to have
something like this. I'm going to try and use it as a replacement.

~~~
raimonds
Glad you like it! Thanks for trying it out.

------
danso
Because the "visited" link color is so close to the body text, the titles may
confusingly butt into the site name, i.e. "Why HN was down self"

I understand that adding another delimiter there, e.g. "Why HN was down |
self" adds undesirable noise...maybe the visited-link color could be more
obviously blue?

~~~
raimonds
Hi danso! Thanks for your feedback! I've applied a quick fix. I'm very bad at
design so please don't expect much.

~~~
aw3c2
My view:

The important thing is the headline. Make that blue. Make the domain grey or
black and a smaller size (like on HN).

~~~
raimonds
Thank you, aw3c2! That makes sense. I will try to play around with styling.

------
larrys
Question for the OP.

Why the privacy on the domain? If yourintent is to build things and get
attention it's not to your benefit to hide your identity.

If you're worried about spam use a different email that forwards to your
regular email to filter.

That said I'd like to know your reasoning for doing this (you aren't the only
person that does this obviously so anyone who wants to chime in please do as
always).

~~~
maggit
With regards to privacy I always ask the converse question; Why would you not
choose privacy?

I don't understand which audience you are catering to through domain
registration information.

~~~
larrys
"which audience you are catering to through domain registration information"

Sorry meant to answer this below. I have cases where I have to find domains
for people that others own. If you have privacy it makes it harder for me to
make you an offer on your domain and contact you.

~~~
miker64
I think you answered the 'why privacy' question right there.

~~~
larrys
Why is there something wrong with having someone want to pay you for what you
own?

~~~
mkr-hn
No one said there was anything wrong with that. The contact info is still
valid. Domain privacy only means the owner has the option of revealing their
contact info once the message is forwarded to them.

------
gamblor956
At first I thought the joke was that there was nothing on the HN Frontpage
that was not also posted to Techmeme. Then I realized the site does not work
in IE.

~~~
raimonds
Ouch! Sorry about that. I'll look into it.

------
benologist
Really nice. HN is (to me) way too mainstream, too many people just dump
generic news here or in the case off a few major publishers spam themselves.

------
usaphp
It does not show me the links that I've already visited. Thats the best thing
I like about HN site.

~~~
raimonds
Good point! Fixed! Thanks for your feedback!

------
niix
Gives me the idea to make an infinite scrolling HN aggregate.

~~~
raimonds
Go for it! :)

